# Frozen White Zetec-S Gets Some Friday Afternoon Love



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Just some pics from today as I gave the Fiesta a good wash. I haven't had the time lately starting college, and it's been 4 weeks since I last did it. I'm up and down A-roads on my commute now, so you can imagine 1000ish miles worth  This gave me chance to try out some new stuff, AF Lather, AF Gloss and my Racglaze 55 sample. The car was fully detailed and 3 layers of Z2 2 washes ago so nice and fresh underneath the dirt. Also been lowered since last pics, not sure on all the stickers on the back just deciding on what ones to keep as I think they look too much at the moment.

No process pictures as usual as I just like to crack on with it, promise next time. I'm no photographer so just take the pics as they are. List of what I used;

*Jetwash and Vac*-Nilfisk C120.6 Xtra and Charles Vac
*Foam*-CG Maxi Suds
*Wheels, Tyres & Arches*-Weak AB Very Cherry, Large EZ brush, small round detail brush & Megs MF mitt. Tyres & arches scrubbed with Surfex and small round brush & Vikan brush
*Shampoo*-AF Lather...FANTASTIC! CYC Wool Wash Pad
*Dry*-Last Touch and I4D Uber Towel, old chamios for shuts and wheels
*Tyre Dressing*-AF Gloss with round sponge applicator
*Quick Detailer Wipedown*-Zaino Z8 & Eurow shag
*Wax Test*-Front wings and bonnet Z-AIO'd then RG 55 applied by hand, so nice to use. 


















































































*Updated with RG55 beading porn pics on page 4*


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks spot on Ben... a really shiny white, if that makes sense. :thumb: I'm guessing that's the Zaino?

AB Very cherry seems to keep your wheels nice and shiny! Have they been polished/sealed at all? I like the tyre look too!

All in all, a tidy example.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Stunning - the tyre dressing is perfect!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

McClane said:


> Looks spot on Ben... a really shiny white, if that makes sense. :thumb: I'm guessing that's the Zaino?
> 
> AB Very cherry seems to keep your wheels nice and shiny! Have they been polished/sealed at all? I like the tyre look too!
> 
> All in all, a tidy example.


Cheers mate. :thumb:

Yea 3 layers of Z2, and SRP followed by 2 coats Colli 845 on the wheels. I would say the Very Cherry was 20-1 as I just topped up the bottle from my last mixture. I only gave them a quick mist as they are protected but needed an extra bite as it's been so long. I have always thought that Very Cherry gives wheels a 'bling' though.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

looks good, love these in white. 
keep the dw sticker and bin the rest. tht will tidy up the back nicely


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Stunning - the tyre dressing is perfect!


Thanks Alan. Still getting to grips with applying AF Gloss as it was abit patchy even though I worked it in well and gave it 2 coats.



dazzyb said:


> looks good, love these in white.
> keep the dw sticker and bin the rest. tht will tidy up the back nicely


Yea I thought the same, think I went abit mad with stickers. 
Might keep the DW sticker and HFH for abit and see....


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh that looks lovely 

I've never been a huge fan of flat white cars but yours looks superb, congrats!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

noice 
needs white alloys though


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous car. I'd ditch the stickers ... but then I'm an old fart!!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Smallville said:


> Oh that looks lovely
> 
> I've never been a huge fan of flat white cars but yours looks superb, congrats!!!


I was abit weiry buying the car that I wouldn't be able to get my desired finish, but I'm really happy so far.



-Kev- said:


> noice
> needs white alloys though


Keeping them standard, if anything dark anthracite. 



Brummie_Nige said:


> Gorgeous car. I'd ditch the stickers ... but then I'm an old fart!!


Thanks. Yea I'm going to play about with them tomorrow maybe order some fresh neat ones.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

everyone on ZSOC with a white mk7 does the wheels in a dark colour, be different 
does look stunning, either way


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate, looks nice and shiny.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great car - best colour white out there tbh.

I had a kuga in Frozen White, at first thought hmmm ok, but after a week or so, got to like it a lot.

:thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> everyone on ZSOC with a white mk7 does the wheels in a dark colour, be different
> does look stunning, either way


I love them standard, how bright they in the sun. :argie:



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate, looks nice and shiny.


Gotta love Zaino!



The_Bouncer said:


> Great car - best colour white out there tbh.
> 
> I had a kuga in Frozen White, at first thought hmmm ok, but after a week or so, got to like it a lot.
> 
> :thumb:


I love the colour, although I haven't owned it through a winter yet......


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great job Ben love white just now would love a white BMW suits a fast ford and great work


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Great job Ben love white just now would love a white BMW suits a fast ford and great work


Thanks alot. Not exactly a Fast Ford, but I know what you mean. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Love ya little white beastie mate. Stunning!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Love ya little white beastie mate. Stunning!!!! :thumb:


Ta very much. Is it wrong that I can't stop looking at the pics?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ben_ZS said:


> Ta very much. Is it wrong that I can't stop looking at the pics?


No mate, your just a little obsessed 

It helps if you look more  :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks great Ben, love a cleaned up white ZS.


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Cracking job matey, lovely example.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..How you find Z8 on white?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Z8 is brilliant on white! It's the best you can use IMO.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

well done looks great :thumb:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Great results bud. Love everything about that car...




....except the monster sicker....


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

stunning


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks cracking mate, are you on ZSOC?

You should pop over & join in the W.mids fun! http://www.zsoc.com/forumdisplay.php?f=238


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Godderz23 said:


> Great results bud. Love everything about that car...
> 
> ....except the monster sicker....


Yea the stickers will be rearranged this week, I didn't initially plan that many as I was jusr trialling them.



zsdom said:


> Looks cracking mate, are you on ZSOC?
> 
> You should pop over & join in the W.mids fun! http://www.zsoc.com/forumdisplay.php?f=238


Cheers Dom, yea I am a member and visit everyday, but very rarely post.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I absolutely love these little cars, Kev's is also pretty cool


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I got jealous, so I tried to make mine white too... :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

McClane said:


> I got jealous, so I tried to make mine white too... :thumb:


Best of both worlds mate. :thumb: Mine will look Like yours in December


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I absolutely love these little cars, Kev's is also pretty cool


cheers Grahame


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Best of both worlds mate. :thumb: Mine will look Like yours in December


i think i'll loose mine if the snows deep enough - white car with white wheels :lol:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i love the mk7 zs:devil: but cant aford one at the mo
great job cleaning it up:argie:


----------



## Jordi (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome mate. How is it compared to the MK6 ZS? I presume its petrol? 

Any info much apprieciated.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ben is a diesel model, his mk6 was petrol iirc...


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Jordi said:


> Awesome mate. How is it compared to the MK6 ZS? I presume its petrol?
> 
> Any info much apprieciated.


It's a TDCi, and this was my old TDCi;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203481

It's a whole different car mate. It handles really well on the Eibach Pros, it feels more 'solid', it feels like there's alot more room, it's lighter and although not remapped like my MK6 still just as quick (tested on the A roads as my missus has the MK6 now). I really love driving it now, bearing in mind when I first got it I was having second thoughts but it's a nice upgrade from my MK6.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks lovely mate


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i love that car.looks really neat with the standard body kit on it  .Suits it so well.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

*Update with RG55 beading porn*

:argie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

noice 
will be interesting to see how long the RG 55 when the c**p weather arrives...


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I know, apparently the durability is really good. If it is I may buy a big pot after the winter.


----------

